# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Karagöz İle Hacivat Konuşmaları

## Serdar102

KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: MİRAS
Karagöze Mısırdaki amcasından bir sandık altın miras kalır. Bunun üzerine Karagöz yakın arkadaşı Hacivat ile beraber bir ticaret gemisine binip Mısıra giderler. Miras işlemlerini hallettikten sonra yine bir ticaret gemisine binip geri dönerler. Ama Marmara Denizinde kürekçilerin isyanı sırasında su alan gemiden yolcular kayıklara binerek kurtulurlar. 
Karagöz ile Hacivat altın dolu sandıkla Mudanya kıyılarına, bindikleri kayıkla ulaşırlar ama sahilde konuşmaya daldıklarından iskeleye iyi bağlamadıkları kayık dalgalara kapılır ve gözden kaybolur. Daha sonra bir at arabasına binerler ve Bursadaki evlerine dönerler. Bırak bir sandık altını ceplerindeki para da bitmiştir. İş bulup çalışarak para kazanmaları gereklidir ama nasıl bir iş? Onlar aralarında bu konuyu konuşurken tatlı bir sohbete dalarlar. Giderek sohbet koyulaşır, şakalaşmalar artar. 
Karagöz:  Sence nasıl bir iş tutayım Hacivat. Ama tutacağım iş de az emek harcayıp çok para kazanayım.  
Hacivat:  Öyle iş olmaz Karagözüm. Ne demek az emek çok yemek. Az emek az yemek.  
Karagöz:  Sen de amma yaptın be Hacıcavcav. Bana az yemek vere vere açlığa mı alıştıracaksın. Biraz insaflı olsan da tabağımı dolmayla doldursan. Pek severim dolmanın yanına köfteyi, ondan sonra pilavı ve şamtatlıyı. 
Hacivat:  Bu kadar yeter mi Karagözüm? İstersen nohuttan, musakkadan, makarnadan ve cacıktan da alsan.
Karagöz:  Onları sen ye Hacıcavcav. Benim istediklerimden ikişer porsiyon olsaydı, o yemeklerden birazı sabaha kalsaydı, ne güzel olurdu.  
Hacivat:  Tamam Karagözüm, bu istediklerin olur olmasına da, çok çalışırsan, çok kazanırsan, bu yemeklerden yersin.  
Karagöz:  Ahh. Ah. Keşke kayığı iyi bağlasaydık ve altınlar kaybolmasaydı. Altınları bozdurur bozdurur harcar, yer içerdik. Keyifli bir hayat sürerdik. "

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

5. Sınıf Türkçe Kitabı 
Üç Renk Yayınevi 
Soru Bankası 
Yayın Yılı: 2015 
Sayfa: 168

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: HACİVATIN ATI 
Hacivatın son zamanlarda işleri iyi gider. Çok para kazanır. Bu birikimi değerlendirmek için, bir yarış atı satın alır. Girdiği her yarışı kazanan meşhur bir at: Küheylan. Olayı duyan Karagöz, Hacivatın evine gidip kapıyı çalar. Hacivat pencereye çıkar ve sorar:  Buyur Karagözüm, bir şey mi istemiştin? 
Karagöz:  Evet Hacivat, bir şey istemiştim. Duyduğuma göre, Küheylanı satın almışsın. Onu bana satar mısın?  
Hacivat:  Neden olmasın Karagözüm. İyi bir fiyat verirsen satarım. De bakalım, ne veriyorsun?  
Karagöz:  Hı?.. 
Hacivat:  Yani kaç para verirsin? Küheylanı kaça alırsın?  
Karagöz:  On altın veririm. Sattın mı?  
Hacivat:  Dur bakalım, Karagözüm. Hemen sattın mı olur mu? Bir pazarlık yapalım, değil mi?  
Karagöz:  Nazarlık taktırırım, Küheylana. Anlaştık o zaman. 
Hacivat:  Yapma Karagözüm. Alışverişi oldubittiye getirme. On altına Küheylan mı satılırmış? Çık biraz, çık çık.  
Hacivatın ne dediğini tam olarak anlayamayan Karagöz evin merdivenlerini çıkmaya başlar. Sonunda, burnu kapıya dayanır. 
Hacivat:  Çık Karagözüm, çık çık.  
Karagöz:  Kapıya kadar çıktım. Daha fazla çıkamıyorum.  
Hacivat:  Ben sana merdivenleri çık demedim. Fiyatta çık, yani on altın dedin ya onu arttır, yirmi de, otuz de.  
Karagöz:  Yirmi, otuz.  
Hacivat:  Çık, çık.  
Karagöz:  Elli, altmış.  
Hacivat:  Çık, çık. 
Hacivatın çok para istemesine kızan Karagöz bağırır:  Çık çıkı, çık çık. Sanki zil takıp oynuyorsun. Bre Hacivat, sen ne istiyorsun bu ata, onu söyle bakalım.  
Hacivat:  Bak Karagözüm, ben atı yüz altına aldım. Üstüne kar da koy. Yüzü geç, yüzü geç. 
Karagöz:  Yüzgeç balıklarda olur, alık.  
Hacivat:  Hemen sinirlenme Karagözüm. Şunun şurasında ne güzel pazarlık yapıyoruz. Bak Karagözüm, Küheylanı sana veririm ama yüz yirmi altınını alırım. Bir kuruş aşağı olmaz.  
Hacivatın konuşmasına içerleyen ve Küheylanı alamadığına üzülen Karagöz, Hacivata küser. Bir hafta ne Hacivatın evinin önünden geçer, ne de onunla konuşur. Daha sonra iki eski dost tekrar barışırlar. 

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

4. Sınıf Ata Tatilde 
Ata Yayıncılık 
Sayfa: 14-15
--------------------------
4. Sınıf Tüm Dersler 
Gezegen Yayıncılık 
Soru Gezegeni 
Yayın Yılı: 2019 
Sayfa: 39

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: İBİŞLE DOMUZ AVI
Karagöz ile Hacivat, yanlarına İbişi de alıp, Uludağa domuz avına çıkarlar. Önceleri ellerde ok ve yay, kaşlar çatılmış, bakışlar keskin ormanda domuz ararken, sonraları yorgunlukla birlikte ok yaydan, kaş kaştan, bakışlar keskinlikten sıyrılır. Sıkıntıyı azaltmak için Karagözün anlatmaya başladığı av hikâyeleri başına bela olur, çünkü anlattığının bir numara büyüğünü İbişten duymak, Karagözün giderek sinirlenmesine neden olur. Karagöz, İbişi uçurumdan aşağı atmakla tehdit eder. 
İbiş:  Tamam, beyabi. Kızma bana. Ben de bundan sonra konuşursam iki olsun. Şimdi rahat rahat istediğini anlat.  
Karagöz:  Bre İbiş, sussana artık. Bir daha sana av yok. Hacivat, İbişi ava giderken yanımıza alalım demek yok artık. Bu son.  
Hacivat:  Merak etme Karagözüm. Sen kalbini serin tut. Hiçbir ava İbişi götürmeyiz.  
Daha sonra Karagöz ile Hacivat ve İbiş domuz aramaya devam ederler, fakat ortalıkta hiç domuz yoktur. 
Hacivat:  Sabahtan beri arıyoruz, bir domuz göremedik. Hayatımda böyle bir şey ne gördüm, ne de duydum. 
Karagöz:  Göremeyiz tabi, bu İbiş yanımızdayken. Bunun sesini duyan domuz karşı dağa kaçıyor. İki ok atmış, üç domuz vurmuş. Anlatsana o hikâyeyi bir daha.  
Hacivat:  Aman Karagözüm, sinirlenme. İbiş o hikâyeyi anlattı, geçti. Ben inanmadım. Senin anlattığın hikâyeler daha bir inandırıcı oluyor.  
Karagöz:  Doğru, çünkü ben olmuş olayları anlatıyorum. Yıllar önce gençken köyden arkadaşlarla domuz avına gittiydik. On kişiyiz. Ormanda büyük bir domuz sürüsünü tuzağa düşürdük. Etrafını kuşattık. Baktı domuzlar kaçış yok, birer birer yanıma geldiler. Ben de çaldım bıçağı boyunlarına, yirmiden sonrasını sayamadımdı.  
Hacivat:  Hah hah ha.. İlahi Karagözüm. Sen de değme avcılara taş çıkartırsın. Avcılıkta, atıcılıkta benden ileridesin.  
İbiş:  Benim de yıllar öncesinden bir domuz avı hikâyem vardı, ama beyabi kızar diye anlatamıyorum.  
Hacivat:  Yeni bir domuz hikâyesi ha. Ama anlatma. Karagözü kızdırmayalım. Keşke demeseydin. Merakta bıraktın beni, İbiş.  
Karagöz:  Ben de meraklandım. Bana bak İbiş, destekli atarsan kızmam ama desteksiz atarsan, seni uçurumdan atarım, bilmiş ol.  
İbiş:  Tamam beyabi ve Hacıabi. Atışlar destekli olacak.  İbiş, konuşmasına devam eder ve ben sekiz yaşındayken der. Karagözün ayağa kalktığını gören İbiş ağız değiştirir.  Yani on sekiz yaşındayken demek istedim.  
Bunun üzerine Karagöz:  Hah öyle söyle. Beni kızdırma. Şimdi devam et.  
İbiş:  Manda kadar bir domuz bizim tarlalara dadandıydı. Tarlada mısır, bağda üzüm bırakmadıydı. Ye babam ye. Baktık yedikçe doymaz bu domuz, yakında ağaçları da yer. Babam, dedem, amcam, yeğenlerim ve ben tarlada, bağda nöbete durduk. Ben bağda bekliyorum. Bir gün öğle vakti domuz bağa girdi. Zönk zönk deyip yürüyüp geliyor. Yakaladım domuzu suratına iki tokat, başladı domuz ağlamaya. Bir yandan da, Abi, ben sana ne yaptım? Neden vuruyorsun? diye vızırdıyor. Ben de bağırdım. Bak şu bağdaki üzümleri ben mi yedim. Başkasının üzümünü nasıl habersiz yersin. Ben böyle bağırdım ama domuz ne dese beğenirsiniz. Ne yapayım, açım, abi. Yemeseydim de açlıktan ölse miydim? O gün domuzu bıraktım. Bir daha onu oralarda gören olmadı. Çok uzaklara gitmiş olmalı.  
Karagöz:  Bre densiz, yine desteksiz attın. Ben seni uçurumdan atayım da gör  diyen Karagöz, İbişin üstüne yürür. Bunun üzerine İbiş kaçar, gider. Daha sonra Karagöz ile Hacivat başka olay olmadan evlerine dönerler. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: HIRSIZ
Bir gece Karagözün evine hırsız girer. Karagöz sabahleyin uyanınca bakar ki, ev tam takır kuru bakır. Hırsız utanmamış ve sokak kapısını söküp götürmüştür. Karagöz olayı zaptiyeye, hanımı da komşulara haber verir. Komşular, evin önünde toplanır ve az sonra iki zaptiye gelir. Karagözün oğlu Yaşar, annesine sarılmış, ağlamaktadır. Küçük Yaşarın birkaç parça oyuncağını götüren hırsız acaba onları ne yapacaktır?
Karagözün evinin soyulduğunu duyan kadim dostu Hacivat, eve gelir ve evde inceleme yapmaya başlar. İki zaptiye olayı soruşturur ve hırsızı yakalayacaklarını söyleyip gider. Zaptiyeler gidince, komşular dağılır. Karagöz ailesinin yanında Hacivat kalır ve Karagözü sorguya çekmeye başlar. 
Hacivat:  Canım Karagözüm, hırsız gelmiş, dolapları, masaları götürmüş. Kapıyı sökmüş. Hiç mi gürültü, tıkırtı duymadın?  diye sorar. 
Karagöz:  Bu ne biçim soru, Hacivat. Gürültü, tıkırtı duysam kalkıp da hırsızın ümüğüne basmaz mıyım?  
Hacivat:  Her neyse, olan olmuş, biten bitmiş, eşyalar gitmiş. Şimdi bir oyun etmeli de, şu hırsızı yakalamalı. Hah buldum!. Karagözüm, siz bir yandan, ben bir yandan komşuların arasına dalalım, onları senin evde bir kese altın olduğuna inandıralım. Bu durum kulaktan kulağa yayılır ve hırsızın kulağına giderse, hırsız mutlaka senin eve damlar. 
Karagöz:  Sen ne diyorsun, Hacivat? Bende bir kese altın yok ki?  
Hacivat:  Olduğunu farz et. Hırsızı yakalamak için, bu bir yem. Oltanın ucuna yem takarsan balık yakalarsın. Balık yeme gelir de, hırsız altına gelmez mi? Siz benim dediğimi yapın gerisine karışmayın.  
Karagöz:  Tamam, Hacivat. Senin bu tür işlere aklın erer. Bende bir kese altın olduğunu yayarız. Haydi, hanım, Yaşar, kalkın gidiyoruz.  
Karagözün evinde bir kese altın olduğunu akşama kadar duymayan kalmamıştı. Eski kulağı kesiklerden olan Celal, gece yarısına kadar evin içinde dört döndü. Daha sonra evinden çıkıp, karanlık sokaklardan süzülerek geçti ve bir hayalet sessizliğinde Karagözün kapısız evinden içeri girdi. Evdekilere elindeki şişenin içindekini koklatıp altınlara konardı. Şişeyi koklattığı kazazede top atsan uyanmazdı, fakat bu defa durum bambaşkaydı. Evdekiler uyanıktılar ve onu bekliyorlardı. Celal yatak odasına girince Karagöz ile Hacivat tarafından yakalandı ve bir iple sıkıca bağlandı. Ertesi gün zaptiyeler tarafından sıkı bir dayaktan geçirilerek zindana atıldı. 
Karagözün eşyaları hırsızın evinde bulundu. Kader, son günlerde işsiz olan, Hacivatın bulduğu işlerde çalışarak, kışın da turşu satarak geçimini sağlayan Karagözün alnının teriyle çalışarak kazandığı eşyaları kaybedip buldurarak, onu sevindirmişti. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT : OĞULLARI 
Karagözün oğlu Yaşar ile Hacivatın oğlu Sivrikoz arasında, babaları kadar olmasa bile, hatırı sayılır bir rekabet vardı. Yaşar, Sivrikozun elinde yeni alınmış bir oyuncak görmesin, ne yapar eder, Karagöze oyuncağın aynısını aldırırdı. Hani ya Sivrikozun Yaşardan aşağı kalır yanı mı vardı? Sivrikoz, Yaşarın elinde ne görürse isterdi. Oğlunun gözlerinde yaş, kalbinde acı görmek istemeyen Hacivat ikiletmeden oğlu ne istiyorsa alırdı. 
Böylece aradan yıllar geçti. İkisi de birer yiğit olan gençler düğün güreşlerine katılmaya başladılar. Güreşlere katılanlar birer havlu, rakiplerini yenip baş olan güreşçi ise, kınalı bir koç kazanıyordu. İlk katıldıkları güreşlerde birinci, ikinci turlarda elenen Yaşar ile Sivrikoz, tecrübeleri arttıkça güreşlere ağırlıklarını koymaya başladılar. Nihayet, bir düğünde finale kalma başarısını gösterdiler. Bunun üzerine Karagöz, Hacivatın yanına gider ve oğlunun güreşlerden çekilmesini ister. 
Hacivat:  Hiç öyle şey olur mu Karagözüm? Oğullarımız bileklerinin hakkıyla finale adlarını yazdırdılar. Çıkarlar meydana aslanlar gibi güreşirler. Kim güçlüyse galip gelir ve şampiyon olur. 
Karagöz:  Benim oğlum şampiyon olur, çünkü senin oğlundan daha iri. 
Hacivat:  İrilikle şampiyon olunmaz ki, güreşte kuvvetli olan, atak olan ve nefesini iyi ayarlayan rakibine üstünlük sağlar. Bütün bunlar benim oğlumda var. 
Karagöz:  Günah benden gitti. Rezil olmayasınız diye geldim. Benimki, senin oğlunu hamur gibi yoğuracak ve koçu kazanacak.  
Hacivat:  Bak Karagözüm, koçu benim oğlum kazanır. Bundan korktuğun için, oğlun güreşten çekilsin diyorsun. 
Karagöz:  Ben kimseden korkmam. Hata bende, kırk yılda bir şey istedim, onu da yapmadın.  
Hacivat:  Ama canım efendim, borç para istemiyorsun ki, dediğini yapayım. Oğluma güreşten çekil, hükmen yenik sayıl diye nasıl söylerim.  
Karagöz:  Söyleyemezsin tabi, çünkü korkaksın. Yarın senin evin karşısında koçu şişe takıp kızartacağım. Sakın gelme bir parça et için. Yağma yok  diyen Karagöz arkasını dönüp uzaklaşmaya başlar. Hacivatın seslenmesiyle durup dönen Karagöze, Hacivat şöyle der: 
 Yarın koç benim bahçede kızaracak. Toplanın gelin, kurban bayramı haricinde et yüzü mü görüyorsunuz?  
Ertesi gün yapılan güreşi Hacivatın oğlu Sivrikoz kazanır. Karagöz buna itiraz eder ve Sivrikozun daha önce açık düştüğünü ve güreşi oğlu Yaşarın kazandığını söyler. Bunun üzerine hakem heyeti toplanır ve karar değişikliği yaparak, Yaşarı şampiyon ilan eder. Bu duruma da Hacivat itiraz eder. Hakem heyeti görevsizlik kararı alıp topluca Bursa Kadısına gider. Bursa Kadısı, iki tarafı ve hakem heyetini dinledikten sonra müsabakayı berabere ilan eder. Kınalı koç kurallara uygun olarak kesildikten sonra, yarısı Sivrikoza, yarısı Yaşara verilir. Böylelikle olay tatlıya bağlanır.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: İDAM FERMANI 
Günlerden bir gün, Karagöz, Bursa sokaklarında turşu satarken, yanına bir adam yaklaşır:
" Ben beni arıyorum ama bulamıyorum. Sen beni buldun mu? " diye sorar. Adamın ne dediğini anlamayan Karagöz sadece " hı " der. Bunun üzerine adam tekrar sorar: 
" Ben kendimi arıyorum ama yokum. Yoksam yokum ve ben yoktan çıkıp, kendimi bulup kendimle kucaklaşmak istiyorum. " 
Karagöz: " Bre adam, kendinle nasıl kucaklaşacaksın ki? İnsan ancak bir başkasıyla kucaklaşabilir. 
Adam: " İnsanlar çift yaratılmıştır derler. Böyle bir şey doğruysa eğer, işte ben bu çiftimi, benzerimi arıyorum. Tıpkısının aynısı ben bu adamı sen tanıyor musun? Görmüşlüğün var mı? " 
Karagöz: " Görmüşlüğüm var. Onunla konuştum bile. " 
Adam: " Gördün mü? Konuştun mu? Nerede gördün, konuştun, çabuk söyle? " 
Karagöz: " Az önce görmeye, konuşmaya başladım. Şimdi de onu görüyorum, konuşuyorum. O sensin ya. " 
Karagöz ile konuşan, onu ara sokaklara çeken, Hacivat'tır. Ulucami'nin yapım işinde çalışan Karagöz ile Hacivat sık sık tartışarak caminin yapımını geciktirince, padişah Orhan Gazi bunun nedenini mimardan öğrenir ve Karagöz ile Hacivat hakkında idam fermanı çıkarır. Ertesi gün tebdil kıyafet camiye gelen Orhan Gazi, Karagöz ile Hacivat'ın tartışmalarını izler ve gülümsemekten kendini alamaz. Saraya dönünce, verdiği ölüm kararı için pişman olur. Padişah, fedailerinden birini, Hacivat'a gönderir. Fedai, Hacivat'a, tanınmaması için ne lazımsa yapıp, Karagöz'ü de yanına alıp, Bursa'dan gitmelerini ve kurtulmalarını söyler. 
Hacivat evine gider ve sakallarını keser, sadece bıyıkları kalır. Yıllardır giymediği elbiselerini giyer, Karagöz'ü arar. Hacivat'ın Karagöz'ün yanına gidince sesini değiştirerek konuşmasının sebebi; Karagöz'ün şaşırmasını sağlayarak daha ne olduğunu anlamadan, onu Bursa'dan uzaklaştırmaktır. Hacivat olanları Karagöz'e küt diye anlatsa, padişahın idam fermanına karşı gelmek istemeyecek Karagöz, kendini celladın önüne atacaktır. 
Hacivat Karagöz'ü Bursa dışına çıkarınca normal sesiyle konuşmaya başlar, Hacivat olduğunu söyler ve olanları anlatır. Karagöz Hacivat'ı yıllardır sakallı gördüğü için, sakalsız haline güler ve Hacivat'la alay eder. Hacivat'ın tanınmamak için sen de sakalını kesmelisin demesi üzerine Karagöz: " Sen ne diyorsun Hacivat? Ben hayatta sakalımı kesmem. " der. 
Bunun üzerine Hacivat: " Sakalını kesmezsin ama tanınır da yakalanırsan ne olacak? İnsanın hayattaki en önemli amacı, hayatını devam ettirebilmesi olmalı. Geride kalacak karını, çocuğunu düşün. Onlar sensiz ne yapar, ne yer, ne içerler? " der. 
" O da doğru ya. " 
" Gel bakalım, şu dere boyunda tıraşını ol. Erkek adama bıyık da yakışır. " 
Tıraştan sonra Hacivat, Karagöz ile birlikte, yakındaki bir çiftlikten iki at satın alırlar ve atlarına binip hep batıya doğru yol alarak, Balıkesir taraflarına giderler. Birkaç yer dolaştıktan sonra, bir köyde iş bularak, tarlada ırgat olarak çalışmaya başlarlar. 

İki ay içinde çalışkanlıkları ve doğrulukları sayesinde köydekilerle sağlam dostluklar kuran Karagöz ile Hacivat, bu arada kendilerine birer ev yaparlar. Köylülerin yardımıyla ailelerini buraya getirtirler ve uzun yıllar boyunca sakin bir hayat yaşarlar. 
Bu arada Karagöz ile Hacivat'ın idam edildikleri söylentisinin çıkması üzerine arkadaşları Şeyh Küşteri çok üzülür ve perde gerisinde Karagöz ile Hacivat oyunu oynatmaya başlar. Oyun, Bursa halkı tarafından çok beğenilir ve zamanla Anadolu'ya yayılır. O köyde ve civar köy ve kasabalarda pek çok defa kimliklerini belli etmeden oyunları seyreden iki dost çok önemli bir ayrıntı hariç, oyunları beğenirler. 
Karagöz'ün hemen her oyunda Hacivat'a vurup, O'nu dövmesi... 
Bu durumun açıklamasını Karagöz şöyle yapar: " Ben Hacivat'a neden vurayım? O tam bir beyefendi. Bana her zaman yardımcı oldu. İşsiz, parasız kaldığım durumlarda bana iş buldu. Bu durum beni üzüyor. " 
Hacivat ise: " Yok efendim, yok. Dayak, vurma falan yok. Bu oyunu oynatanlar, ilgiyi üst düzeyde tutabilmek için, Karagöz'e beni dövdürtüyorlar. Gerçekte, Karagöz bana bir fiske vurmamıştır. Oyun oynanırken, Karagöz bana vurduğunda seyredenler gülmeseler, zamanla bu kötü hareketin oyun harici kalacağına inanıyorum.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: PINARBAŞI MEYDANI
Bursadaki Pınarbaşı Meydanında takriben yirmi kişilik bir kalabalık toplanmış ve neşeli vakit geçirmekteydi, çünkü orta yerde tartışanlar, gelmiş, geçmiş en iyi güldürü ustalarından ikisiydi: Karagöz ile Hacivat. Dilerseniz şimdi biz de hoşça vakit geçirmek için, tartışmaya küpe olalım ve küpeyi parmağımıza takalım.
Hacivat:  Olur mu Karagözüm, hiç küpe parmağa takılır mı? 
Karagöz:  Ya nereye takılır? 
Hacivat:  Küpe kulağa takılır. Kulağına küpe takan hanımlar, daha bir güzel görünürler. Hanım hanımcık olurlar. 
Karagöz:  Hamam açıksa bizim hanıma söyleyeyim de, Yaşarı da götürsün. Hamamda bir güzel yıkansınlar. 
Hacivat:  Ah Karagözüm, Yaşar hiç kadınlar hamamına gider miymiş? Büyüdü, kocaman adam oldu. 
Karagöz:  Kocaman adam mı? Yaşarcık daha altısını sürüyor. 
Hacivat:  Olsun Karagözüm. Altı yaşında oğlan çocuğu kadınlar hamamına götürülmez, çünkü kadınlar ondan korkarlar. 
Karagöz:  Amma yaptın ha Hacivat. Yıllar önce annem beni on beş yaşındayken kadınlar hamamına götürmüştü de yalnız yıkanmıştım. " 
Hacivat:  Yapma ya, iyi ki hamamda kadın yokmuş. 
Karagöz:  Aslında hamamda yıkanan kadınlar vardı ama ben göbek taşına doğru yürüyünce hamam boşalıverdi. Benden neden kaçtılar, anlayamadım.
Hacivat:  Paçalı uzun donunla mı girmiştin hamama. 
Karagöz:  Sen ne diyorsun Hacivat? Hamamda donla yıkanılmaz ki. 
Pınarbaşı Meydanındaki kalabalık kahkahaların çağırdıklarıyla birlikte kırk kişi olmuştu. Yirmi kişide kırk ayak vardı da, kırk kişide kaç ayak vardı?
Karagöz:  Bak Hacivat, okumam, yazmam yoktur ama hesabım kuvvetlidir. Kırk kişide altmış ayak vardır. Altmış ayakta dört yüz parmak vardır. 
Hacivat:  Olur mu Karagözüm. Kırk kişide ikişerden seksen ayak vardır. Seksen ayakta beşerden dört yüz parmak olur. 
Karagöz:  Tamam işte, ben de dört yüz parmak demiştim. 
Gülmekten gözleri yaşaran, karınlarını tutarak gülen ve yerlerde debelenenler haricindeki çoğulcu kalabalıktan bir alkış tufanı koptu. Hacivatın, ama sen altmış ayakta dört yüz parmak demiştin, Karagözüm, dediğini benden başka kimse duymadı.
İnsanlar, doğar, büyür ve olgunlaşırlar. Olgunlaşma geçici değil, kalıcıdır. Olgunlaşma yeni olgunlaşmaları beraberinde getirir. Bu böyle sürüp gider. İnsan olgun bir meyvedir, dersek yanlış olmaz.
Karagöz:  Olur mu öyle şey, Hacivat? Şimdi ben meyve mi oldum? Elma, armut gibi mi yani? 
Hacivat:  Hayır, erik gibi. 
Karagöz:  Demek beni erik yaptın? Şimdi görürsün. Sen de olsan olsan şu ekşi limon olursun. Üç, iki değil, bir işe yaramayan limon. 
Hacivat:  Doğru Karagözüm. Limon bir işe yaramaz, çok işe yarar. Hani limonu ortadan kesersin, çaya, çorbaya sıkarsın. Tadı leziz olur. 
Karagöz:  Adı keriz mi olur? 
Hacivat:  Hayır Karagözüm. Adı keriz değil, tadı leziz olur yani lezzetli olur. İç ferahlatır, gönül açar. 
Karagöz:  Hayda bre pehlivan. Limon anahtar mı ki, Gönül teyzenin kapısını açsın. Teyzem ellisini geçti hala evlenmedi. Gönül teyzenin gönlünü açacak anahtar daha yapılmadı. 
Dünyanın pek çok şehrinde, belli günlerde pazar kurulur. Bu pazarlarda köyden getirilen sebze, meyve satılır. Pazara gidenin kesesi doluysa ve cimri değilse ürünün en iyisini alır. Anadoluda sebze ve meyveler şehirlerin isimleriyle anılır olmuştur. Amasyanın elması, İnegölün pırasası gibi.
Karagöz:  Bırak ya Hacivat. Ne demek Amasyanın elması, İnegölün pırasası. Yani elma almak için Amasyaya mı gidelim? 
Hacivat:  Karagözüm, elma almak için, Amasyaya gitmene gerek yok. Salı pazarında Amasya elması satılıyor. Elma alırken, Amasya elması almak gerekir. 
Karagöz:  Amasyanın elması elma da başka yerin elması armut mu? Benim bahçedeki elmalar, Amasya elmasına bin basar. Tadı güzel kokusu hoş, eder insanı sarhoş. 
Hacivat:  Armut alırken deveci armudunu, üzüm alırken Mürefte üzümünü tercih etmek gerekir. 
Karagöz:  Deveci armudunu boş ver şimdi. Çocukken köye gittiğimizde dedemin bağına koşardık. Dedemin üzümlerinin tadını, sonraki senelerde yediğim üzümlerin hiçbirinde bulamadım. Elma alırken Bursa elması, pırasa zaten Bursadan, armut Bursadan, üzüm Bursadan, erik Bursadan, domates, patates, şeftali, vişne, kiraz hep Bursadan. Hey benim güzel Bursam, kovsalar gitmem şu Bursadan. 
Hacivat:  Karagöz, az önce kiraz dedin. Söyle bakalım bu kiraz Bursanın neresinde yetişiyor? Sen eskiden hiç yalan söylemezdin. 
Karagöz:  De git oradan Hacivat. Şimdi de yalan söylemiyorum. On yaşlarındaydım. Edebey Köyüne gitmiştik. Orada bir kiraz ağaçları vardı, aklın durur. Sanırsın kiraz ormanı. Epey bir gezindim orada, dallardaki kiraz çokluğundan güneşi göremedim. 
Hacivat:  Güneş görünmüyorsa orman karanlıktır, kirazları nasıl gördün? 
Karagöz:  Pöh, şunun sorduğu soruya bak. Kirazların verdiği ışıltı ormanı aydınlatıyordu. Ağaçlara çıktım, belki iki kilo kiraz yedim. Sen Edebey kirazının tadını nereden bileceksin. 
Aradan zaman geçtikçe kalabalık çoğalmış ve yüz kişiyi bulmuştu. Hava kararmaya başlamıştı, akşam oluyordu. İşi tadında bırakmak gerekirdi. Karagöz ile Hacivat ellerini havaya kaldırıp teslim işareti çizdikten sonra kahkahalar bıçak gibi kesildi. 
Karagöz: " Haydi bakalım ağalar, bu günlük bu kadar, " dedi ve yürüdü gitti. 
Hacivat: " Yarın aynı saatte buluşmak üzere şimdilik hoşça kalın, deyip Karagöz'ün peşine topal ördek gibi yürüyerek takılması kahkahaları meydana paraşütle geri getirdi. 

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: İBİŞ SIRTLAN AVINDA
İbiş ok ve yay alarak Uludağ'a sırtlan avına çıkmış. Gezmiş, dolaşmış, ortalıkta hiç sırtlan yokmuş. Derken, Serdar Yıldırım'a rast gelmiş. Serdar yaşadığı zamandan 650 yıl gerideymiş. Elinde tüfek varmış, belinde fişek doluymuş. İbiş'e aslan avına çıktım, demiş.
İbiş: " Hani ok, hani yay? Neyle vuracaksın aslanı? "
Serdar: " Bak İbiş, ok ve yay ilkel silahlar. Bu gördüğün tüfektir. Tüfeğe şu fişeklerden koyarsın, sonra tetiği çektin mi, dan, hop aslan yerde. "
İbiş: " Küçücük fişek mi aslanı yere düşürecek? Fişek aslana çarpar sonra aslan sana kızar. Kaçarken tozu dumana katarsın. Hele yakalamasın aslan seni, bir lokmada yutar. "
Serdar: " Öyle değil işte. Fişek aslanın vücudunu deler geçer. "
İbiş: " Dediğin gibi olsun. Sen bu tüfekle aslan avladın mı? "
Serdar: " Avlamam mı? Yüzden çok aslan vurdum." 
İbiş: " Yüzden çok mu? Hepsini Uludağ'da mı vurdun? "
Serdar: " Tabi ya ne sandın? "
İbiş: " Ama Uludağ'da aslan yok diyorlar. "
Serdar: " Var canım, olmaz olur mu? Ormanın derinlikleri aslan kaynıyor. İstersen gidelim, bak Uludağ'da aslan var mı, yok mu, kendi gözlerinle gör. "
İbiş: " Çok isterdim ama şunu başka bir güne bıraksak. "
Serdar: " Sen nasıl istersen İbiş. Aslan avı cesaret isteyen bir iş. Kolay olsaydı her önüne gelen aslan avcısı olurdu." 
İbiş ile Serdar çene yarıştırırken ileriden iki avcının geldiğini görmüşler. Bunlar Karagöz ile Hacivat'mış. Karagöz ile Hacivat, İbiş'i tanıyorlarmış, Serdar ile de tanışmışlar. 
Karagöz Serdar'ın aslan avına çıktığını duyunca şaşırmış. Tüfek, fişek olayını duyunca aklı karışmış. Serdar, ben bu tüfekle Uludağ'da yüz aslan vurdum, deyince kaşları çatılmış. 
Karagöz: " Bak Serdar, bol keseden konuşma. Ben böyle şeylere kızarım. İbiş de atar tutar ama sen onu beşe katladın. İbiş'i dövdüm, seni de döverim. "
Bunun üzerine Serdar: " Geçen kış aralık ayında Uludağ'a çıkmıştım. Ne bereketli avdı. Dört tane gergedan avladım. " deyince Karagöz Serdar'ın üstüne atıldı. Aralarında bir boğuşma başladı. İkisi birlikte yere yuvarlanınca Serdar İbiş'in yardımıyla Karagöz'ün elinden kurtuldu, kaçmaya başladı. Karagöz Serdar'ın peşine takıldı. Az sonra yorulan Karagöz bir taşın üstüne oturarak Hacivat'ın ve İbiş'in gelmesini beklemeye başladı. Onlar geldikten sonra Karagöz: " Geyik gibi koşuyor, yakalamak ne mümkün. "
Hacivat: " Aman Karagözüm, yakalayamadın iyi oldu. "
Karagöz: " Nee? Sen hangi taraftansın Hacivat? "
Hacivat: " Ben senin tarafındanım Karagözüm. "
Karagöz: " Ama ondan tarafa çıktın. "
Hacivat: " Serdar İbiş'le konuşurken, biz araya girdik. Nasıl olsa bir şey vuracağımız yok. Bırak anlatsın. Avda böyle hikayelerin anlatılması ava renk verir. Ortam neşelenir. Bol bol gülünür. "
Karagöz: " Orhan neşelensin, gülsün. Ben gülemem. Boş keseden böyle avcı hikayelerini duyunca kan beynime çıkıyor. "
Hacivat: " Canım Karagözüm, büyüklük göster. Bırak gelsin, anlatsın. "
İbiş: " Sen büyüksün, yücesin, güçlüsün Karagöz Baba. He mi, geliversin mi? "
Karagöz: " Siz bu kadar istedikten sonra.. Gelsin bakalım. "
Hacivat'ın çağırmasıyla Serdar anında onların yanında bitti. Karşısındaki Karagöz'ün kara gözlerinin içine bakarak avcı hikayelerinin son versiyonunu anlatmaya başladı:
" Bir çakal varmış. Bu çakal tilkiden kurnaz, kurttan kavgacıymış. Kaplanları rakip bilmiş. Uludağ'da günün her saati kaplan kovalarmış. Kaplanların çakal karşılarına çıkacak diye ödü koparmış. Olaydan haberim oldu. Tüfek, tesisat kuşandım. Tam tekmil çakalı aramaya koyuldum. Çakala benim onu aradığımı söylemişler. Çakal yüz arkadaşını toplayıp geldi, benim etrafımı sardılar. Tüfekle çaktım aldım. Son kalan çakal, çak al beni de, dedi. Çaktım o çakalı da aldım. Dünya kurulalı beri böyle bir avcı görmekse Uludağ'ın kısmeti oldu. Uludağ benimle ne kadar gururlansa azdır. "
Müdahale etmemek için kendini zorlayan, hırstan dudağını ısırarak kanatan Karagöz dinamit gibi patladı. Önüne çıkan İbiş'e vurdu, Serdar'a vurdu. Yere yuvarlanan İbiş'le Serdar kaçıp gittiler. Karagöz'ü sakinleştirmek Hacivat'a düştü. İleride dere boyunda İbiş'le Serdar yüzlerini yıkayıp, su içtiler, biraz kendilerine geldiler.
İbiş: " Karagöz amma kızdı ha. Arada ben de tokadı yedim. Gülüp geçeceği yerde kızıyor. "
Serdar: " Doğru İbiş. Ben böyle hikayeleri eğlencelik olsun diye anlatıyorum. Son hikayeyi anlatırken, onun gülmese bile kızmayacağını düşündüm. Gülmedi ama kızdı. Hem çok kızdı. Hacivat'ın güldüğü yanına kar kaldı. Sen ne kar ne zarardasın. Ben de bu işten sebeplendim. "
İbiş: " Nee, sebeplendin mi? Tokadı yedin yeri öptün, sonra? "
Serdar: " Bir haftadır ağrıyan çürük dişim vardı. Sallanıp duruyordu. Korkudan dişçiye gidememiştim. Karagöz bir tokatta o dişi bana yutturdu. Buraya gelirken konuşmadık ya dilimi diş oyuğunda tutup kanı durdurdum. Derede ağzımı çalkaladım. İnanmazsan gel de bak. "
İbiş gelir, bakar: " Gerçekten oradan yeni diş çıkmış. Belli oluyor. " der ve kahkahalarla güler.

SON

----------

